# How to attend Transworld '08?



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get in to this thing? I want to go so bad, but I don't have all the "credentials" required to attend. I work for a non-profit haunt every year so I don't get paid or anything, I got a poster that I could send but I don't think that would do it either. My husband and I own our own business but it is not a haunt related one, could I still use my business licsence anyway? Any help would be great. I hate the thought of missing out.


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

I went to the one in Chicago several times. The credentials weren't that difficult. I also run a not-for-profit haunt. I think your business credentials may work.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, I may have to try that. Heres the link I have for the credentials:

http://www.hauntshow.com/registration/

I don't get paid so I don't have a pay stub, I don't personally know any exhibitors so I can't get an invitation letter, the only thing I have is a poster that advertises our haunt.


----------

